# 20+ Hr Haul to New Home, questions



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've traveled up to 1600 miles with my horses. First you need to make sure your trailer is in shape for the haul. Tires need to have good tread, brakes working properly, wheel bearings in good shape and all lights working. 

Next is a trip to the vet for coggins and brand test.

Some states require horse trailers to pull in at border crossing check points/weigh stations while others don't. either check the state reqs on line before going or pay attention to all the signs.

I find horse hotels on line using google. I map out the route I want to take then see if their are horse hotels on that route, tweak route as needed. How far I pull each day depends on where I find a horse hotel. Once again I use google to see about how long it takes to reach each one. Might be 8hrs one day and 12 the next. I've also not been able to find a horse hotel so leave the horses in the trailer overnight with plenty of food/water.

I take a break every 4 hours for 30-60 min, gives the horses a chance to stand quietly without worrying about balancing. For your horse, might need to do it every couple hours if he has arthritis. Depending on where I'm at I'll either leave them in or let them out to hand graze a bit and relax.

Overall I would rather haul my own horses then rely on a stranger to do it for me.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horse Motels International. Worldwide horse motel directory for the traveling equestrian. We find horse motels, horse hotels, overnight stabling, overnight boarding, horse hostels, ranches, bed and breakfasts, and hurricane shelter.

Horsetrip.com-An Online Overnight Stabling Directory for Horse Stabling and Horse Motels

I hauled from 100 miles north of Mobile, to almost the Iowa border with my two horses.

I found plenty of stables along the route by using the two sites above, and calling and finding out the particulars of the ones I felt like were closest. No problems whatsoever.

I would haul, stop for fuel, and then go on, making 8 hour days basically. It was 1000 miles to get up here, and stayed over two nights. If you stop and wait an hour every four hours, in addition to fueling/food/rr? You will be adding almost 5 hours to your trip, if not more, just in that alone.

You can fuel/eat and let horses rest then. And I am of the opinion that I don't want to pull horses off trailer until I am at stabling facility. Letting one hand graze on grass that you have no idea of what might have been sprayed on is not something I want to risk. Not to mention the safety factor of what happens if your horse decides it does not want to get back in trailer?

Or, WCS, you have your horse out and some creep approaches you. Pretty easy to get in a truck and lock the doors if it is just you. Impossible if you have horse in hand. You need to think about the WCS before you try something. Too many hateful, mean people on road now.

You may also need health certificate, and check to make sure your markings are right on the paperwork, as I have seen them be wrong and major trouble, depending on the state. And if you are hauling yourself, I would stay out of FL, although can't imagine a route that would take you through there if hauling yourself.

It cost me 20 or so a night for horse, and was able to drop trailer at one barn too, and hotel for me 2 miles away. Other night stayed with friend.

But best way to do it and wasn't that difficult.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

toluca said:


> Hello all,
> We are in the midst of a possible job transfer from Connecticut to near Mobile, Alabama. I have one senior arabian that I will not leave without  and am having a difficult time finding a horse transport company that goes to AL. I have found many that will haul from CT to FL, and I would either have to have him lay-over at a farm in FL and wait for another transport en route to Texas come get him and drop him near Mobile  or get him myself.
> I have a small 2 horse BP trailer that I have used for local shows and moving him in-state a few times. If I had a new hitch installed on my SUV I *could* conceivably take him myself since I would have to drive myself and my indoor pets down anyhow. My questions are many and I am hoping someone can help me here! The furthest he has been hauled was CT to NC and back, 16 yrs ago and I had a company transport him. That was a 10 hr trip. This is likely 22 hours, which would require a stop over.
> 1. Has anyone hauled their own horse such a long way?
> ...


uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Cars or Moves

There are people that haul horses on here.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ripper said:


> uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Cars or Moves
> 
> There are people that haul horses on here.


I used this site to find someone to transport Sky from CO to MD. He went on that trailer healthy.. got off it skinny and not looking good. 

Be careful.


----------



## AnneBNC (May 4, 2012)

*Good advice - don't forget insurance!*

All good advice. I moved my 2 horses from MI to NC. I have not heard enough good reports from people who hired others to move thier horses, so I opted to do it myself. 
Since we camp with our guys, we were set up to stay at our overnight stop over spots.
I ordered and used the overnight stabling guide (Nationwide Overnight Stabling Directory & Equestrian Vacation Guide)
antoher good resource is the www.horsetrip.com site and Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in USA also lists overnight stopovers, as does Bed and Breakfast Inns | BBOnline.com (horse specific listings)

Make sure to have your coggins in hand and have your vet fill out a health certificate, required for crossing state lines. We have never been asked to produce it, but an ounce of prevention and all that.

*Another VERY important consideration is insurance* - I highly recommend US Rider insurance - just in case something happens when you are on the road. We have had them for several years and have nothing but good to report. Membership costs about $130 a year as I recall. 

They will find you a vet, towing company, locksmith, a place to house your horses if you are unable to drive your rig for whatever reason - you name it. If you think about having an emergency in a strange city - having someone else handle locating any of these things is a great thing to have. Also, they will cover you in anything that you are in - even if it is not your rig. We called them once when we were in a rented RV - and they sent someone right out for us.
good luck!


----------

